
Ask HN: As founders/unemployed folks, what do you do for health insurance? - forgingahead
Hey everyone, just curious about what people do for health insurance (if at all) in the US if you're just starting something new and don't have the structure in place for a company health plan yet.<p>Is there a plan that you'd recommend, do you go off your parents (if you're under 26), etc.
======
jimlast
We don't have enough people to warrant group coverage, so I've always just
paid for a health plan for my wife and kids. I'm healthy, so I don't see the
need in paying several hundred $ per month on myself, when my costs are no
where near that amount.

~~~
tnorthcutt
I would strongly suggest looking into a high deductible HSA plan to protect
yourself from a (financially) catastrophic medical event.

~~~
forgingahead
Do you have one you'd recommend? I'm thinking about doing that.

------
elangoc
This thread might help: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2247560>

------
tirrellp
I have a high deductible health plan that I couple with a HSA program. It
costs about $400/month for full family with dental.

------
keeptrying
www.enetinusrance.com . I found that there are $80 plans (yes HSA ones) that
you could buy in California.

In New York you'll end up paying 400+ for a single person.

Google for a "health insurace agent" in your state. They get a commision from
your premium so they are free to use for the end user. Get them to od the
research.

All said and done CA was much cheaper.

~~~
petervandijck
Getting someone who gets a commission to do your research doesn't sound like a
good idea :)

------
tnorthcutt
I have an individual plan (as does my wife and our son). They cost us around
$450/month total.

